# Photo Assignment 08- HALLOWEEN- Due Nov. 15



## Big Bully (Oct 8, 2008)

Halloween is coming, and I know that I am getting ready for it. How do you see Halloween? Is it scary, fun, dangerous, or a time to play pranks? I know Chiller is going to have a ton of photos to post in this thread!! 
Remember to post your own work. You can post new as well as old shots, so long as they are your own work. Have fun, and enjoy the season! 
Also you can post more than one photo, and the assignment does not end on the due date, that is just a guide line for posting new assignments.


----------



## amandazen (Oct 14, 2008)

I am a chicken when it comes to being scared so I like "fun" Halloween not scary Halloween. One of my favorite places to celebrate Halloween is Disney World. Here is a Halloween Shot where I intentionally did not focus .


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL it looks like you have a mickey ghost..


----------



## zandman (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Artograph (Oct 17, 2008)

Ha haa!!  ...My little guy (5) has been ready for Halloween for some time now!  When Halloween stuff first came out in the stores he wanted me to buy this mask for him.  It's obviously an adult mask--but he loves it!  LOL!!  (I posed this in the "Darkside" a while ago!! LOL!!)


----------



## 3312easy (Oct 22, 2008)

Good news


----------



## El2 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## scubabear6 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Lyncca (Oct 30, 2008)

My neighbors front yard in IR:


----------



## clbowie (Oct 30, 2008)

Though taken a year or so ago, this is one of my favorites.  Taken w/ a point and shoot Sony cybershot camera at our local corn maze/pumpking farm


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh how adorable Cl!!! So cute!

Lyncca that is freaky, but way cool!

scuba, you can play anytime. I like your shot it is cute yet so humorous at the same time.
El- What a cutie. I really like this photo you did a great job. Welcome to the forum and to the photo assignments.


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a few starter shots for Halloween. I am going to get a ton more today.


----------



## lockwood81 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Lyncca (Nov 1, 2008)

Our block really does it up for Halloween!

1. Our house (lit by strobe lights, no flash used in any pics):





2. Neighbors Pirate cove. I introduced myself and said I wanted to take some pics and he said, "yea go ahead but they won't turn out." So, I said, "well, I want to give it a shot." So, I showed him these:






3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. He was really excited and asked if I thought I could get some of the Pirate's cave in the garage, so I shot these. The guys house is amazing!






5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.


----------



## samal (Nov 1, 2008)

I like bright and sunny halloween


----------



## kundalini (Nov 1, 2008)

Posted in another thread, but here you go...................







Yes, I did carve them.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 1, 2008)

Way cool Kundalini!

Samal, she is adorable!!!

Lyncca, your photos are amazing! I soo want to move into your neighborhood now. lol


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 1, 2008)

Here are my boys from halloween. The Joker from "The Dark Knight" and Ironman.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 1, 2008)

We put on a Halloween benefit fundraiser to help a local charity for Halloween.  The lightning was horrible, here is the best I could come up with


----------



## MissPixer (Nov 2, 2008)

This was taken at the Seattle Aquarium, not sure if we were supposed to be doing this or not...but my husband just jumped up there and goofed around long enough for me to take a couple shots.







Camera Make: EASTMAN KODAK COMPANY
                                  Camera Model: KODAK Z712 IS ZOOM DIGITAL CAM...
                                  Date/Time: 2008:10:27 11:24:03

Resolution: 600 x 800
                                  Flash Used: Yes (auto)
                                  Focal Length: 5.8mm  (35mm equivalent: 36mm)
                                  Exposure Time: 0.033 s  (1/30)
                                  Aperture: f/2.8
                                  ISO Equiv.: 200
                                  Whitebalance: Auto
                                  Metering Mode: matrix


----------



## Kegger (Nov 2, 2008)

A friend of mine removing glue from his neck from his mask.






My girlfriend






Yours truly


----------



## whit~foto (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## samal (Nov 3, 2008)

ninjas are here!!!


----------



## El2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Squatting Donald Duck


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 5, 2008)

El2 said:


> Squatting Donald Duck


 
Aww.  That is too cute!


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 5, 2008)

zandman said:


>


 

is that a travel bug?


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios (Nov 7, 2008)

This last one freaks me out!


----------



## vbmanchris (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## DavidSR (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's one from me...I have plenty of him smiling, but this was the only one I had where it was easier to mask the background and change it to solid white and now looking back at it..I can still see some part of the original background that I haven't painted over


----------



## mparker (Nov 22, 2008)

i know i am a little late, but i just wanted to share some of the cool photos i took over this past Halloween...


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 22, 2008)

Mparker, great shots, were those taken with a fish eye lense? The photos of the pumpkins especially look like they have a roundness to them. Very cool!

Does your signature mean that you are going to deliver in 16 days?


----------



## mparker (Nov 22, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Does your signature mean that you are going to deliver in 16 days?



thanks...  and YES  OMG...lol it is our first...  sooo  excited...


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 22, 2008)

mparker said:


> thanks... and YES OMG...lol it is our first... sooo excited...


 

Get the epidural honey!!! You will need it. I have done it both ways (second kid the epidural wore off.. owie) Yeah it makes things soooo much easier!
And Congratulations!! Your lives will change forever!!!! :hug::


----------



## mparker (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks, ill pass on the info...  its such a new experience already...  i could go on, but i dont want to get off topic...   

thanks...  ill PM you...


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 22, 2008)

lol ok


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 23, 2008)

djacobox372 said:


> _



haha now thats a messy one. hmm I wonder what you guys used as blood :O


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Dec 14, 2008)

interesting holiday

but I do not know the meaning of it


----------

